# Stone Chips/Scuffs On New Car - How Can I Fix This



## russellhq (Aug 11, 2008)

Picked up my new car last Sunday and driving it to work on the Monday morning, I'm passing a tipper truck on the motorway and gravel starts pouring off his canvas. Car took a battering and I never got his details, it had less than 10 miles on the clock 

Anyway, I'm left with these marks on the bonnet and bumper and wondering how best to fix them (I don't have access to a machine polisher, so that might scupper things?)

Here's the chips/scuffs on the bonnet. This is 5 different areas:













































Front bumper:


















Sorry for the size of the photos, I've zoomed in quite a bit. The marks them selves are only about 2-5mm in size but spread over an area.

Thanks for looking and any help/advice offered! :car:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate. I can only imagine how that feels on a new car. Does it catch your nail? I'm not certain, but it looks like something you could try a polish or compound with moderate cutting action to see if it improves it somewhat.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is a bummer to have that on a new car feel for you, is there a chance that a forum member near you with a polisher could help as there are some very helpful people on the forum, good luck.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

The best DIY approach is a chip-ex kit to take your eye off them, if after this it still bugs you then repainting the panel would be the next option.


----------



## russellhq (Aug 11, 2008)

Suberman said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. I can only imagine how that feels on a new car. Does it catch your nail? I'm not certain, but it looks like something you could try a polish or compound with moderate cutting action to see if it improves it somewhat.


Yeah, was pretty gutted on the day it happed. I haven't tried my nail on them but I'll give that a go. I have noticed that a lot of them are hard to see when the panel is wet, maybe that's good sign?

The fist photo is a proper chip, right down to the metal. And the last 2, the ones on the bumper are down to the black plastic.

I have some scratch X 2 and SRP in the cupboard, would that be worth a try on the lighter ones?

Thanks again!


----------



## russellhq (Aug 11, 2008)

TonyH38 said:


> That is a bummer to have that on a new car feel for you, is there a chance that a forum member near you with a polisher could help as there are some very helpful people on the forum, good luck.


I was considering getting the car detailed at a local place (is a member here), they could probably run a polisher over them if I touch them up. :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## russellhq (Aug 11, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> The best DIY approach is a chip-ex kit to take your eye off them, if after this it still bugs you then repainting the panel would be the next option.


Thanks for this, I'll check it out. Although I might have jumped the gun a bit as I bought a touch-up kit from the dealer (paint and clear coat). I took the car to the dealer and we drove round to the local bodyshop. The guy in the bodyshop said if it was his car he'd get a touch-up pen to fix it rather than a spray. I don't think the dealer was too chuffed as he was hoping for a £400 sale for a bonnet re-spray!

I don't think I'll go down the route of repainting the panel, seems a bit much considering 99% of it is OK.


----------

